# Need to buy hops for brewday on weekend, from where?



## dkaos (2/3/16)

Hi All,
With the DIY dog booklet coming out and a brewday on Saturday I'm in need of some hops. I'm looking for anywhere that can supply Ahtanum,Chinook,Motueka and Crystal. Hopefully from the one shop in case I need to get them shipped. 

I'm based on the Central Coast but work in Sydney so would prefer to get them here. 

Thanks
Clint


----------



## Dubzie (2/3/16)

Contact Country Brewer Toukley He usually carries a large variety of hops.


----------



## n87 (2/3/16)

Not sure what they have in stock, but the Ultimate Home Brew in gosford have picked up their game in the last year or so.
not sure what they have in stock, but you might be lucky.

I usually get my stuff from Barleyman shipped to work (same day)
You will have to get an order in today pretty soon for him to ship Thursday tho.(no shipping Friday)


----------



## Bribie G (2/3/16)

Brewman up the road from Newcastle uses Fastway, I get stuff 24 hours here in farthest Kyogle, you should be fine on the CC. Check the website for availability.

Brewdog clone by any chance??


----------



## dkaos (2/3/16)

Bribie G said:


> Brewman up the road from Newcastle uses Fastway, I get stuff 24 hours here in farthest Kyogle, you should be fine on the CC. Check the website for availability.
> 
> Brewdog clone by any chance??


Thanks n87, I'm a bit bummed with all of the hops that are out of stock though. I know he's trying to sell the biz but running out of stock sucks. If I was living in Sydney I'd consider buying it.

That's awesome, thanks Bribie. Yeah I'm looking to do Punk,Zeitgeist,Simcoe and the Physics.


----------



## Bribie G (2/3/16)

Something tells me that the generally ignored Ahtanum is about to take wing  .. better get my order in quick to do a Punk :icon_drool2:


----------



## Mardoo (2/3/16)

Was just looking at the 450g bag of Ahtanum in my fridge wondering what to do with it.


----------



## Bribie G (2/3/16)

Send it to me and I'll report.


----------

